# Rockin' Ribfest - Merrimack, NH June 19-21



## yankeerob

Who's going:
http://www.rotaryribfest.org/

Just sent in the paperwork today!!

-rob


----------



## bw0529

thanks Yankee.. going to this one...will be a first for me.


----------



## yankeerob

We also signed up for Eliot Maine State Championship in the first week of August. It's a little closer to you:

http://www.celebratemainefestival.com/Welcome.html

What's your team name?

-rob


----------



## fire it up

Would love to go, shame Merrimack is about 6 1/2 hours away from me.


----------



## wsmsteveo

I will def go to that I live 20 mins south in Mass. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## davenh

I'm about 30 mins away and planning to go, not competing, but never been to a comp before and wanted to see how they go. Maybe bump into some of you guys and say hi, let me know what teams you are 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## yankeerob

Dave,

We'll have a team of 8 down there this year and you are more than welcome to join in. I just purchased a palette of Wicked Good for this year's events. We've got it down to a science for 2009 and are rockin'. We are team Green Mountain Smokeshack!!!

-rob


----------



## jonmeskeete

thanks Yankee.. I live in southern Mass and will definitely attend the event in New Hampshire and the one in Maine. thanks for the heads up sounds like some great times and some good eats.


----------

